# Thousands of fish washed up dead next to this dried-up lake in Australia



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2019)

the planet is over

Thousands of invasive carp found dead in mass fish kill near Menindee


----------



## depotoo (Oct 18, 2019)

Since they were invasive...
sounds like it’s a good thing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the planet is over
> 
> Thousands of invasive carp found dead in mass fish kill near Menindee


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > the planet is over
> ...


i dont care what far-right Conservative Carlin thinks


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Carlin far right?  

He is a FREE THINKER.  That means a person does not let the media do their thinking for them.

He is neither left or right.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


you might wanna rethink this whole "is" business. Carlin died decades ago


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 18, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I faked my death.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 18, 2019)

Carson was a realist. 
He is still missed.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Carson was a realist.
> He is still missed.



Carson was a perfumed fishy smell.

Now you know.

So?

Get her to wear panties.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 19, 2019)

Ropey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Carson was a realist.
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



strollingbones can clue you in.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 19, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> the planet is over
> 
> Thousands of invasive carp found dead in mass fish kill near Menindee



Trumps fault 
He hates illegal alien carp that's invaded Australia so he took the water away


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Mal this is one of your best!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 20, 2019)

Well...most were invasive species. No great loss. They should feed them to the Abos.


----------



## CWayne (Oct 20, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


That is likely going to be the wrongest thing I will read today.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 20, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Well...most were invasive species. No great loss. They should feed them to the Abos.


Quiet. Go watch your awful Padres, you Jew hating loser. You’re the invasive species in America.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 20, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Well...most were invasive species. No great loss. They should feed them to the Abos.
> ...


Speaking of the ultimate invasive species...look who just showed up.
No Shekels here Shlomo. Take your enormous beak and go sniff somewhere else.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 20, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


LMAO. You jelly cause downstairs you don’t measure up?


----------

